# Bad Martial Arts Books



## Cthulhu (Jan 21, 2002)

While discussing the wonder that is Ashida Kim in the ninjutsu forum, I ran across this link:

Bad Martial Arts Books 

Enjoy!

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2002)

I was a bit surprised not to find Secret Fighting Arts of the World by "John F. Gilbey" here! It was amusing when I was young but seems silly now. I don't believe I ever read the follow-up The Way of a Warrior.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *I was a bit surprised not to find Secret Fighting Arts of the World by "John F. Gilbey" here! It was amusing when I was young but seems silly now. I don't believe I ever read the follow-up The Way of a Warrior. *



Hey, is that the book with the 'Ganges Groin Gouge'?  If I remember correctly, it was an incredibly complex move whereby one drops to one knee in front of one's opponents, grabs the opponent's unmentionable's, and pulls them off in a ripping manner.

It's a pity sarcasm doesn't convey well in this medium 

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2002)

That's the book!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 20, 2002)

I remember the old paper back Tegner books. In fact I still have at least one. When they where published therewasn'tmuch else out there in print. Anything was better than nothing. Looking at it now it seems primative in its approch and the amount of detail shown (or not shown).
Still like I said there wasn't much else to be  found so they filled a void and made one want to search out instructors to learn from.
Shadow


----------



## arnisador (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tshadowchaser _
> 
> *I remember the old paper back Tegner books. In fact I still have at least one. When they where published therewasn'tmuch else out there in print. Anything was better than nothing.*



I remember those days! Even in the 1970s there was a limited amount of material available--his savate book for instance was the only source I could find then (there are more now).

The new version of the savate book gets poor reviews!



> *
> Still like I said there wasn't much else to be  found so they filled a void and made one want to search out instructors to learn from.
> *



Yes, I agree. That was certainly the case for me (Not just Mr. Tegner's books but others as well).


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't know what's scarier...that I remember what the 'Ganges Groin Gouge' was, or that the book it came from is that widespread.

That book, along with the Ashida Kim books and the like should all be in the comedy section.

Or horror.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *That book, along with the Ashida Kim books and the like should all be in the comedy section.*



I got to several decent book stores while traveling this weekend and at each stop half of my considerable purchases were martial arts books. One book I did _not_ buy but did flip through was Ninjitsu for Women : Ninja Secrets of Defensive Fighting by Ashida Kim. It was, as one Amazon reviewer put it, "ridiculous". I was surprised to see that it came out in late 2000--he's still going!


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I read both books ( secret fighting art and the way of the warrior) always wandered on how much credibility these books have though. I remember in one chapter it mention some patagonian/or macedonia butt attack and in another one about this dude who made his breath his weapon....well can't always believe what u read in books


----------



## Samurai (Jun 24, 2002)

The book "Secret Fighting Arts of the World" was written as a joke.  It was an experiment by well-known martial artist Robert W. Smith to prove that people will believe anything in print.

I think he is still laughing at some people that are trying these "secret" moves.

--Jeremy Bays


----------



## eternalwhitebelt (Jun 25, 2002)

Samuri is correct.   You should get Robert Smith's book Martial Musings.  He discusses this in this book along with many other things.  Along with Dreager, Smith is the best writer when it comes to the martial arts.  John Gilbey was his pen name for jokes.  Smith was one of the first westerners to write about the internal arts.  He worked for the CIA and spent a lot of time in the far east.  He has plenty of books on the real deal.


----------



## tonbo (Jun 25, 2002)

Gilbey's not real?  Are you sure?  I thought I met him at a martial arts convention once, where he showed me some of those secret techniques from some elusive Aleutian martial art.......

.....I think that was the same day that I met Elvis, but I'm not sure.... 

Actually, I got a big kick out of reading "Secret Fighting Arts".  It was a good laugh, but there are some good things in there.  Okay, the techniques may be a bit of a joke (!!) but it was worthwhile reading, even if just as a diversion.

Ashida Kim, on the other hand.....oh, boy.

I also read a book on "dirty fighting" methods that advocated throwing a cat at your opponent, if you are accosted in an alley (or at a vet's, I would imagine).  I don't remember the name of that book, but I would say that it ranks up there with the ridiculous.

That book, and about half of the books that teach you to be a ninja in 10 easy lessons, usually for under $20.  Yeah, *that's* effective.

 

Peace--


----------



## kenposcum (Jun 29, 2002)

Now wait just a cotton pickin' minute!
I'll admit, some of the Ashida Kim books do, in fact, suck, I thought there were some legitimate 
killing techniques in "Invisible Icy Ninja Hands of Doom," or whatever, the white-covered paperback.  I'm at school right now, but if anybody is interested, I'll reference the actual title with page numbers.
Hey, remember: "Absorb what is useful, discard what is useless..." and uncut diamonds look just like rocks.


----------

